# USB not accessible from TV2?



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Anyone else notice this? I record from the DVR to DVD using TV2, and now I have to transfer the program back to the DVR to record to DVD. Not a huge deal, but I don't understand why?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes... it is mentioned in the 722 first look on the sticky and is mentioned a number of times here. USB Support is not accessible through TV2.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, I didn't see it mentioned, and I didn't look at the 722 first look.


----------



## guillermopelotas (Oct 9, 2006)

I can do it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

guillermopelotas said:


> I can do it.


You just replied to a thread that is over 6 months old... By now the original poster has either figured out that a software update has enabled this for TV2, no longer cares because he is working around it, or no longer is reading this thread anyway.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I can do it too


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Harry S can do it now that he has L4.48


----------

